# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si kujtoni ikjet nga oret e mesimit?

## YlliRiaN

Ikja nga oret e mesimit eshte bere sot nje gje thuajse normale per nxenesit dhe sidomos ikja nga ndonje test, kur kemi per tu pyetur,per te dale per caffe apo tjesht vetem per te ikur
Si e kujtoni kete gje dhe a jeni penduar ndonje here per kete gje apo ndieni nostalgji per ato ikje kur i kujtoni




       Respect per shkollen

----------


## mije

ikjet  nga mesimi i kujtoj me shum nostalgji me vjen keq qe kam ikur pak si shpesh por nese esht e bukur te ikesh

----------


## white-knight

Ja sot i lash nja 3 ore histori.
Varet se kush te therret qe te lesh oret sepse vetem nuk lihen  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ja sot i lash nja 3 ore histori.
> Varet se kush te therret qe te lesh oret sepse vetem nuk lihen


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: .Pse kush eshte ai/ajo qe te therret ty per pune te rendesishme.Po ti cop mish me dy sy do ngelesh nazist i poshter.Allahu te shkaterroft.

----------


## Izadora

kur kishte leksione
e boshim me rralle kush shkonte i bente kopje per grupin

te tjerat rraport 




 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

Une kam qene kujdestare klase ne gjimnaz, organizoja gjithe klasen qe te linte oren e mesimit ndersa vete rrija si goce e mire ne klase duke justifikuar ato qe largoheshin, pas gjys ore i bashkohesha grupit ne kafene. 
Te nesermen te gjithe me prinderit une per qejf tim, nuk me spiunonte njeri se nuk i hiqja e nuk i justifikoja mungesat pastaj   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

nejse kur u hapte ndonje klub i ri do u inagurote nga grupi

leje oret e mesimit e ftofu nga te ndenjurat tek guret e muzeumit

kohe e cmendur por e bukur

----------


## Earta

Une nuk ikja, bile edhe tjeret i pengoja qe mos te iknin (shaka, ama me te verteten brenda)

Puna ishte se isha kryatare e klases edhe Profi me pati thon kujdesu me lajmero kur duan te ikin, edhe pasi iknin ata shkoja i tregoja se iken, ai me thoshte mire shko edhe ti se s'behet mesim me nje nexenes, edhe une "shpetoja" nga ora e msimit ama bile une me nder  :perqeshje:   :Lulja3:

----------


## YlliRiaN

Kur po vendosi me ike po i mare te gjithe klasen se spo du me me shenu profi  :perqeshje:  e pastaj gjithmon po na marrin ne vrejtje po sen spo bohet fundja diqka duhet te kujtjmekur ta kryejm shkollen e mesme nuk do ishte interesante te mso iknim kurre

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> Une kam qene kujdestare klase ne gjimnaz, organizoja gjithe klasen qe te linte oren e mesimit ndersa vete rrija si goce e mire ne klase duke justifikuar ato qe largoheshin, pas gjys ore i bashkohesha grupit ne kafene. 
> Te nesermen te gjithe me prinderit une per qejf tim, nuk me spiunonte njeri se nuk i hiqja e nuk i justifikoja mungesat pastaj


*bo bo bo si paske qene ti moj.....moj autoritare...hidh gurin e mecif doren paske qene..........

une nuk i lija oret nese nuk i linte gjithe klasa...po ama kerkoja leje ...pa leje s'ikja...nese sme jepnin leje...mua fillonte me dhimbte barku.....po sa shume me dhimte aq sa nuk rrija dot ne banke...dhe kshuqe mesuesja vinte doren ne zemer e me linte te ikja ndersa kur qellonte profesor ai vinte njeqind here te banka ime e me pyeste ne ndihesha me mire....derisa me ne fund me linte te ikja po me thoshte : neser hajde me tako qe oren e pare dhe me thuaj sesi u ndjeve...hahahahaahah*

----------


## kryenece

Eh... i linim oret e mesimit e merrnim edhe klasen me vete, ata/ato qe nuk donin i mbyllnim ne klase e e merrnim celsein me vete  :buzeqeshje:  pastaj shkonim o ne kinema sa here qe dilte ndonje film i ri, o ke familjari ke ish-Partizani ne qender e qyfyre mo, ose kot per qef nje xhiro qytetit. Me e bukura se gjithmone e hidhnim lumin pa u lagur ..... e kujtoj me nostalgji ate kohe.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Nje here qe skam ikur nga mesimi , qe mu thaft koka qe sika , jam mese e sigurt qe do me kish ndryshuar jeten , ne pergjithsi i kam len oret dhe sbehem pishman ama jo kot me kot  , te pakten tani i kujtoj me notalgji ose ose kam cte kujtoj nga rinia jone e mjere ...

----------


## argjenddre

valla kimis gati tonaheret i kom ik se kurr nuk ma ka dasht

----------


## luxury

*iknim grup,7-8 vet,djem dhe vajza,dilnim ne nje cep prapa shkolles,pinim cigare,dhe benim gallat,per çudi isha i shkelqyer ne mesime,dhe lexoja pak ne shtepi,kapja gjithshka qe ne oren e mesimit....çfare kohesh te bukura!*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mbaj mend, ne vitin e pare te shkolles se larte, diten e hene e nisja mesimin ne oren 9 te mengjesit dhe e mbaroja ne 8 te darkes. Kishim 5 ore leksione rrjesht dhe pas tyre 4 ore seminar rrjesht. Normalisht, linim nga 2-3 ore leksione çdo te hene, per te ngrene dreke si dhe per te pire kafe.

----------


## gesti_7

mbaj mend njehere qe kisha lene gjithe diten dhe kisha gjet raport. po rrija te oborri i shkolles kur shoh zyshen kujdestare duke ardh per ne shkolle. ja kam fut nje vrapi per te vajt prapa shkolles qe mos te me shihte zysha, vetem kur me vjen nje dore e stermadhe qe me kap. kthej koken, ishin nja 3 police me maska qe me kishin ndjekur me vrap dhe me kapin dhe me terheqin per nga oborri perpara shkolles. dhe filluan te me pyesnin "trego, ke lajmerove andej? trego shoket."  :Gjumash:  Kishin ardhur se kishin pasur sinjalizim per droge ne shkolle dhe menduan se mos une ika me vrap te lajmeroja ndonje. une qe u cakordova i teri dhe nuk dija ca tu thosha me, se nuk me besonin. si perfundim me cojne para zyshes kujdestare te koridori dhe kjo qe u thote: lereni se eshte djale i mire ky, nuk merret me ato gjera. ata si perfundim mezi me leshuan, ndersa une raportin asaj ja dhashe pas nja dy javesh qe ta harronte.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Epo si jane keto ikjet nga oret e mesimit gjithemone ndihem Nostalgji per to*

----------


## Mira90

E kujtoj shume mire ate ikjen nga ora e mesimit, e mbaj mend sepse ka qene hera e pare dhe e fundit qe kam ikur nga ora. Ka qene 08.03.2007 dhe e gjithe klasa ikem nga ora e gjuhes shqipe sepse kishim test, gjithashtu edhe bojkotimin e testit ne sociologji(2008)
Mbaj mend edhe shume ngjarje tjera te mira, caste te lumtutra qe i kemi kaluar si p.sh. gjate oreve te praktikes...Ahh... sa kemi qeshur me valen, benin e shigin, kane qene momente qe une kurr per jete nuk do t'i harroj, dhe perjete do ti kujtoj, edhe ateher kur do te ken kaluar dekada te tera. Cdo here kur do te kaloj pran shkolles do te me kujtohet e gjithe shoqeria ime(Afri, Agroni, Nita, Ardi, Gona, Arta, Beda, Blerta, Beni, Beri, Besa, Edona C., Edona G, Bardha, Fatma, Florenti, Lumi, Jeti, Kacha, Koki, Doni, Dona, Menti, Linda, Toni, Noxa, Resa, Rima, Sara, Leti, Shkelqa, Sofi, Shigi, Lanta, Vala, Valja, Vjosa).
Sju harron kurr Mirjeta (Xlll-2--2008-09) ShMM"Dr. Ali Sokoli" Prishtine

----------


## gloreta

une nuk ikja fare vec mungoja kur semuresha.

----------


## prenceedi

une kam qene djal i mbare ........*nuk ikja une nga oret e mesimit ato iknin nga un*

----------

